# Παπαγάλοι > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Αυγουλάκι στη φωλιά!

## Margarita_Neibis

Θα τα λέω σε σας γιατί δεν έχω και κανέναν άλλο να τα πω!!!

Μια μικρή εισαγωγή!
Το ζευγάρι μπάτζι που έχω όλο ήταν στα μέλια αλλά δεν προχωρούσανε παραπέρα. Και όλο άφηνα μπακούρι και ένα αρσενικό καναρίνι που είχα με τη λογική ότι θα κάνουν αυγά τα παπαγαλάκια. Βρήκα ταίρι στο καναρίνι τελικά μιας και τα παπαγάλια δεν έπαιρναν μπροστά. Μη μείνει έτσι ο καψερός. Τέτοιος γόης καναρίνος κρίμα θα ήταν.
Με το που ήρθε το ταίρι στο καναρίνι, ζήλεψαν φαίνεται και τα παπαγαλάκια και πήραν μπρος.  Βέβαια βοήθησα λίγο και γω μιας και τελικά νομίζω το πρόβλημά τους ήταν η φωλιά. Δεν τους έκανε.
Στα παπαγαλάκια είχα βάλει φωλιά ξύλινη στην οποία, μέχρι πριν ένα μήνα, έμπαιναν μέσα. Ξαφνικά σταμάτησαν να ασχολούνται με τη φωλιά. Πριν μια βδομάδα μου ήρθε η ιδέα να αλλάξω τη φωλιά και έβαλα μια πλαστική. Από τη στιγμή εκείνη έμπαινε μέσα συνέχεια το θηλυκό. Έβαζα ροκανίδι, το έβγαζε... έβαζα... έβγαζε. Ε την άφησα χωρίς υπόστρωμα τη φωλιά τελικά! Τρελάθηκα να μαζεύω ροκανίδια από το μπαλκόνι.

Και σήμερα έγινε κάτι που όπου και να το πω θα γελάνε. Όχι όμως και εσείς... Χαχαχα!!! 
Όλη μέρα ήταν στη φωλιά. Πριν μια ώρα τσεκάρω και δεν είχε κάνει αυγό.  Πριν λίγο βγαίνει από τη φωλιά και γαντζώνεται στα κάγκελα φωνάζοντάς μου. Ήμουν στο μπαλκόνι εκείνη την ώρα. Πολύ δύσκολα έρχεται στα κάγκελα να με αναζητήσει. Ανοίγω τη φωλιά και είχε κάνει αυγό. Με φώναζε να δω το αυγό ρε παιδιά. Δεν το πιστεύω ακόμα. 

Οπότε δυο ζεύγη στο μπαλκόνι αναζητούν την προσοχή μου τελικά! Κανείς δεν έμεινε παραπονεμένος! Όλοι με το αμόρε τους!

----------


## jk21

αντε μπραβο καλη συνεχεια !!!!

----------


## Destat

ΑαΑ ΑΑαααα εσύ προχωράς γρήγορα, στο ένα ποστ απαντάω και έρχομαι αντιμέτωπη με άλλο! Με το καλό κι αυτό λοιπόν, εύχομαι τα καλύτερα! 

Τα μπομπιράκια μπάτζι είναι πανέμορφα μωρά! Και μπράβο στη ζουζούνα σου που σε ειδοποίησε, πανέξυπνη είναι!  :Happy0065:

----------


## nikolaslo

:Party0016:  πολυ ομορφα νεα καλη συνεχεια...

----------


## vasilis.a

με το καλο..να ανοιγεις μια φορα τη μερα μονο την φωλια να βλεπεις αν ειναι ολα οκ.κοκκαλο σουπιας και υπομονη..τι πλαστικη φωλια εβαλες??

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

> με το καλο..να ανοιγεις μια φορα τη μερα μονο την φωλια να βλεπεις αν ειναι ολα οκ.κοκκαλο σουπιας και υπομονη..τι πλαστικη φωλια εβαλες??


Αυτή εδώ τους έβαλα.

Μια φορα ανοίγω τη φωλιά. Και δε θα την άνοιγα ξανά σήμερα άλλα μου έκανε εντύπωση που με καλούσε στα κάγκελα. Αύριο απόγευμα θα ανοίξω πάλι η όταν τη δω να βγει.

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Μπράβο Μαργαρίτα! Πολύ χαίρομαι!!! Ευχάριστη και επιτυχημένη συνέχεια εύχομαι! Με το καλό να σκάσουν τα μωράκια!!

----------


## petran

Αντε,με το καλό Μαργαριτα,να γεμισεις πουλακια.
Με την κουκλιτσα που σου χαρισε ο Μανωλης τι εγινε;
Εχεις ανοιξει αλλού θεμα κ δεν το εχω δει;

----------


## wild15

Καλη συνεχεια!!!!!

----------


## Soulaki

Αντε με το καλο, να σου έρθουν τα ζουζούνακια... :winky:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αχ είναι πανέμορφα!!! Πολύ γλυκές φατσούλες βρε Μαργαρίτα!!!

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

> Μετά την έξοδο των μωρών αποκεφάλισε τον αρσενικό;


Είναι πολύ τσαμπουκάς ο μάγκας.
Σε έναν τσακωμό τη μάδησε!
Αλλά τα θελε και αυτή!

----------


## Georgiablue

Να μας βάζεις φωτογραφίες Μαργαρίτα να τα χαζευουμε ! Νευρακιας κι ο μπαμπάς; Και νόμιζα ότι ήταν μόνο η μαμά!  :Anim 55:

----------

